# Recurve beginner - SF axiom or Cartel Fantom?



## lorcant (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi everybody,
I'm just finishing my beginners course and really enjoying it so I need to buy my own equipment. I dont have a lot to spend,about £200 from a UK site as I'm in Ireland. But I've narrowed it down to 2 options.

First is an SF Axiom Plus handle with Samick Vision or Privilege limbs,comes with Fast Flight string-cant post link,its on bowsports.com. Would prefer SF Axiom Plus limbs but only comes packaged with either Vision or Privilege limbs.

Or Cartel Fantom handle which comes packaged with FIVICS Tentron K100 Archery Backpack with arrow tube and padded riser / limb bag. I was thinking of getting SF Axiom Plus limbs with this.

I'll then buy Easton arrows,chestguard,armguard,finger tab,bow stringer,quiver. Total cost will be about £200 for option 1 to £220 for option 2. I'll be shooting about 32 lbs. Advice welcome.


----------



## MichaelBrock (Jan 12, 2017)

I can't advise you from experience, I am a beginner in your exact same position having just finished a beginner course, but I can share my research with you. I looked into both the SF Axiom Plus and the Cartel Fantom and the Fantom is much more favorably reviewed than the Axiom+. The Axiom+ Light is closer in comparison to the Cartel Fantom but the Fantom still has the edge. I ended up holding out for a used SF Forged+ so I shouldn't be tempted to upgrade for quite a while. I don't know anything about the Samick Vision limbs but the Samick Privilege limbs are often recommended for beginners, as are the Axiom+ limbs.


----------



## X10Archer (Sep 21, 2016)

I have the Cartel Fantom and I love it! It's a great beginner bow and it's really well made.
I have no experience with the SF Axiom Plus. But if your getting a Fivics archery backpack that comes with the Cartel fantom , then that's an awesome deal.
Good Luck!


----------



## larry tom (Aug 16, 2012)

lorcant. I've had the opportunity to handle the Axiom + riser, but if I were to recommend one to you I would go with the Cartel Fantom. I shot with the Fantom when I first started archery, and for several years befoe I upgardes to my current set-up. It's still a very good beginner riser. The Axiom + limbs are also very good limbs for someone first starting archery. If you go with the Fantom I would recommend that you spend a few bucks and purchase an arrow rest like the Hoyt Super Rest. You will need it as the Fantom doesn't come equipped with a rest, unlike the Axiom + riser. LT


----------



## sho-me (Apr 21, 2016)

I have had good luck with the cartel risers and limbs , the fantom is a cheaper glass maple limb but I have shot some of my best scores with them, there is 0 stack at 32" of draw, they gain less than 2# per inch past 30" to me that's impressive.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

I have archers that shoot both. They are both fine. Pick the one you like the color the best.

buy a decent plunger, Axiom Limbs and Hoyt Super Rest.


----------



## huckduck (Nov 24, 2014)

One of my range officers shoots a Fantom riser. I'm not a fan of the axiom


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

They both do the job fine. But if you can stretch to SF Forged+ either new or 2nd hand, it is on completely different league.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

The Fantom is a good deal as a beginner riser long as you aren't shooting heavier weights (You probably don't want to exceed 36#on the fingers at full draw) My wife has a fantom, and while she has upgraded since, I think it is the one I would pick between the two options. (She upgraded as she wanted some specific aftermarket options / adjustability that the Fantom does not support)

Just keep in mind the weight limits of the riser (which is true for many cast risers in the < $200 range) If you think one day you will get stronger or you have a long draw currently, you may want to look for a forged riser instead. Examples: new Fivics Vellator, new SF Premium Plus, used SF Forged Plus, used Hoyt Horizon

As for the limbs, in the lower price bracket the SF Axiom Plus are a great value for the money, and at my local club they are the #1 recommended starter limb. (Specifically the newer Axiom Plus, not the older Axiom)


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have one problem with the Fantom - the rear corner of the shelf hits the knuckles of many shooters, causing slight canting of the bow. The SF Axiom+L has a more rounded corner in this spot on the shelf and doesn't cause this issue. It's not a huge issue, but I've noticed it on 6 out of 6 shooters I know that use Fantoms, one of which is my daughter. For this reason, I recommend the SF over the Fantom.

You may also want to include the Krossen (Fivics) Xenia in your riser shopping activities. Similar price to the SF and Fantom, but it's another take on the budget riser with some well thought out touches. I've not handled one, but it looks to be a good alternative.

-Kent W.


----------

